# Remove Unchecked entries in MSCONFIG



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

When using MSCONFIG to uncheck programs that you don't want starting, they still remain in the list. This is generally a good idea since if you make a mistake, you can easily add them in again. But if you are sure you want them removed and not displayed:

Open the Registry Editor click on the Start button on your taskbar, then click on Run and type "regedit" and click on OK to start the regedit utility.

Expand HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run 


Remove any items you don't want displayed.

The modifications you made will be in effect after you reboot your PC.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

And let's not forget about

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Just for clarification.......  

those locations will list the active items, disabled ones will be under........

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run-
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run-


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just use MSConfig Cleanup that was release last month at: http://www.get-in-control.com/msconfig-cleanup/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you got WinPatrol and you disable anything from the startup it will not even show up in msconfig.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I use Codestuff Starter, magic program that you can run on any machine without installing and from a CD etc


----------



## log_splitter (Oct 11, 2004)

Another good freebie is from glarysoft.com (I've used it myself, or I wouldn't post it here). The d/l is 782 KB (I'm on dial-up 56K, and it only took me a few minutes). Here is the opening of their description:

Quick StartUp is a Windows 95/98/NT 4.0/2000/XP/2003 32-bit program that was developed to provide quick access to all of the programs that are automatically started when you turn on or logon to your computer. Such programs consume a good part of your system's resources, and can slow down other programs.Using Quick Startup, you can inspect, edit, and/or temporary disable such programs and so on.

Quick StartUp can organize programs that auto-run using Registry, Startup folders in the Start menu and Win.ini file.

http://www.glarysoft.com/quick-startup


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the great info .............


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

There are differences between XP and win 9x:

>>> In Win9x and WinME you can find the DISABLED items in the keys with - (minus) after them.For example: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run-

>>> For XP disabled items:

[HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg]
[HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SharedTools\MSConfig\startupfolder]


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Did someone forget to say, "Backup your registry or that which you're changing before making changes"?
Even if you're sure of what you're changing you could make a mistake!


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Did someone forget to say, "Backup your registry or that which you're changing before making changes"?
Even if you're sure of what you're changing you could make a mistake! 

Unfortunely it's a pain in the butt in w95


----------

